# Gurbani - Jis Mele So Bhagata



## Kanwaljit.Singh (Oct 15, 2012)

A very beautiful Shabad on how people do different things to attain God. But are still on the same boat unless they actually unite with Him.

ਸਿਰੀਰਾਗੁ ਮਹਲਾ ੫ ਘਰੁ ੫ ॥
Siree Raag, Fifth Mehl, Fifth House:

ਜਾਨਉ ਨਹੀ ਭਾਵੈ ਕਵਨ ਬਾਤਾ ॥
I do not know what pleases my Lord.

ਮਨ ਖੋਜਿ ਮਾਰਗੁ ॥੧॥ ਰਹਾਉ ॥
O mind, seek out the way! ||1||Pause||

ਧਿਆਨੀ ਧਿਆਨੁ ਲਾਵਹਿ ॥
The meditatives practice meditation,

ਗਿਆਨੀ ਗਿਆਨੁ ਕਮਾਵਹਿ ॥
and the wise practice spiritual wisdom,

ਪ੍ਰਭੁ ਕਿਨ ਹੀ ਜਾਤਾ ॥੧॥
but how rare are those who know God! ||1||

ਭਗਉਤੀ ਰਹਤ ਜੁਗਤਾ ॥
The worshipper of Bhagaauti practices self-discipline,

ਜੋਗੀ ਕਹਤ ਮੁਕਤਾ ॥
the Yogi speaks of liberation,

ਤਪਸੀ ਤਪਹਿ ਰਾਤਾ ॥੨॥
and the ascetic is absorbed in asceticism. ||2||

ਮੋਨੀ ਮੋਨਿਧਾਰੀ ॥
The men of silence observe silence,

ਸਨਿਆਸੀ ਬ੍ਰਹਮਚਾਰੀ ॥
the Sanyaasees observe celibacy,

ਉਦਾਸੀ ਉਦਾਸਿ ਰਾਤਾ ॥੩॥
and the Udaasees abide in detachment. ||3||

ਭਗਤਿ ਨਵੈ ਪਰਕਾਰਾ ॥
There are nine forms of devotional worship.

ਪੰਡਿਤੁ ਵੇਦੁ ਪੁਕਾਰਾ ॥
The Pandits recite the Vedas.

ਗਿਰਸਤੀ ਗਿਰਸਤਿ ਧਰਮਾਤਾ ॥੪॥
The householders assert their faith in family life. ||4||

ਇਕ ਸਬਦੀ ਬਹੁ ਰੂਪਿ ਅਵਧੂਤਾ ॥
Those who utter only One Word, those who take many forms, the naked renunciates,

ਕਾਪੜੀ ਕਉਤੇ ਜਾਗੂਤਾ ॥
the wearers of patched coats, the magicians, those who remain always awake,

ਇਕਿ ਤੀਰਥਿ ਨਾਤਾ ॥੫॥
and those who bathe at holy places of pilgrimage-||5||

ਨਿਰਹਾਰ ਵਰਤੀ ਆਪਰਸਾ ॥
Those who go without food, those who never touch others,

ਇਕਿ ਲੂਕਿ ਨ ਦੇਵਹਿ ਦਰਸਾ ॥
the hermits who never show themselves,

ਇਕਿ ਮਨ ਹੀ ਗਿਆਤਾ ॥੬॥
and those who are wise in their own minds-||6||

ਘਾਟਿ ਨ ਕਿਨ ਹੀ ਕਹਾਇਆ ॥
Of these, no one admits to any deficiency;

ਸਭ ਕਹਤੇ ਹੈ ਪਾਇਆ ॥
all say that they have found the Lord.

ਜਿਸੁ ਮੇਲੇ ਸੋ ਭਗਤਾ ॥੭॥
But he alone is a devotee, whom the Lord has united with Himself. ||7||

ਸਗਲ ਉਕਤਿ ਉਪਾਵਾ ॥
All devices and contrivances,

ਤਿਆਗੀ ਸਰਨਿ ਪਾਵਾ ॥
I have abondened and sought His Sanctuary.

ਨਾਨਕੁ ਗੁਰ ਚਰਣਿ ਪਰਾਤਾ ॥੮॥੨॥੨੭॥
Nanak has fallen at the Feet of the Guru. ||8||2||27||


----------



## prakash.s.bagga (Oct 15, 2012)

This sabad has really a great message regarding  what one is actually required to do.
The only sanctuary is the Lotus Feet of GuRu.
The reference meaning here for the GuRu is the CREATOR,PRABHu.and or NAAMu of the
CREATOR ,PRABHu.
Very interresting to understand the intrisic meaning of the whole of this Sabad.

Prakash.S.Bagga


----------



## Ambarsaria (Oct 15, 2012)

Kanwaljit Singh ji thanks for your post.  Here it appears Guru ji come out a little swinging.  Let us check out some of the types addressed,



> ਧਿਆਨੀ (meditator),  ਗਿਆਨੀ (scholar),  ਭਗਉਤੀ (follower of Vishnu), ਜੋਗੀ (ascetic), ਤਪਸੀ (austeritious), ਮੋਨੀ (non-talking),  ਸਨਿਆਸੀ (renunciate),ਬ੍ਰਹਮਚਾਰੀ(renouncing to study vedas/Brahma), ਉਦਾਸੀ (detached), ਪੰਡਿਤੁ (Hinduism scholar), ਗਿਰਸਤੀ (family oriented),  ਕਾਪੜੀ (tatters and gowns wearer), ਨਿਰਹਾਰ (one fasting),  etc.


It is not typical of Guru ji to point lesser qualities in others or their approaches.  But here he has flagged conceit, misleading projections as though the methodologies and garb was the way.  Has much changed outside of Sikhism in India?  My guess is same manipulators are in action with a vengeance to not only exploit their own vulnerable but also to attack Sikhism.  It is all logical.
On Gemstone Therapy by Acharye Nandita Pandey in India TV on 15/09/12.AVI - YouTube

Guru ji broke the backbone of prevailing religious systems of the times and their myths.  This was not lost on the leaders or controllers of the same.  Their memories are long and Sikhs will forever suffer and be trapped by the same while many Sikhs would not even know or care to know.

Wonderful shabad and the message.

Sat Sri Akal.

*PS: * Creator's blessing, benevolence is also conveyed in other words in Sri Guru Granth Sahib Ji like,

ਗੁਰਪ੍ਰਸਾਦਿ /gurparsāḏ -à by Grace of the Guru/Creator


----------



## Kanwaljit.Singh (Oct 15, 2012)

I am not fully understanding the meaning of the Shabad.

One thing could be how people are trying to align to different schools of thoughts and how they miss the bus.

ਘਾਟਿ ਨ ਕਿਨ ਹੀ ਕਹਾਇਆ ॥ 
Of these, no one admits to any deficiency; 

ਸਭ ਕਹਤੇ ਹੈ ਪਾਇਆ ॥ 
all say that they have found the Lord. 

ਜਿਸੁ ਮੇਲੇ ਸੋ ਭਗਤਾ ॥੭॥ 
But he alone is a devotee, whom the Lord has united with Himself. ||7|| 

Or Guru Sahib is telling us that even if we reach great heights in this life, we cannot be 'successful' without His Grace (Gurprasad)

Yet the path he wants us to follow is:

ਸਗਲ ਉਕਤਿ ਉਪਾਵਾ ॥ 
All devices and contrivances, 

ਤਿਆਗੀ ਸਰਨਿ ਪਾਵਾ ॥ 
I have abondened and sought His Sanctuary. 

ਨਾਨਕੁ ਗੁਰ ਚਰਣਿ ਪਰਾਤਾ ॥੮॥੨॥੨੭॥ 
Nanak has fallen at the Feet of the Guru. ||8||2||27||


----------



## Luckysingh (Oct 15, 2012)

prakash.s.bagga said:


> This sabad has really a great message regarding what one is actually required to do.
> The only sanctuary is the Lotus Feet of GuRu.


 
The question is how is one supposed to do what is required ?
That's the answer everyone wants. 
How do you show or feel that you are surrendering at the feet of the Guru ?
-- Many sikhs misinterpret this actual message and assume that the answer is taking amrit !!!
-
How can we tell people, that is NOT the way ?

It is a wonderful shabad, but the answer is much much more than one tuk.


----------



## Ambarsaria (Oct 15, 2012)

Luckysingh ji thanks for your post.  I pen some thoughts below.





Luckysingh said:


> The question is how is one supposed to do what is required ?
> That's the answer everyone wants.
> How do you show or feel that you are surrendering at the feet of the Guru ?
> -- Many sikhs misinterpret this actual message and assume that the answer is taking amrit !!!
> ...


What happens many a times is that we are limited by our time sensitivities.  We are limited by our training.  We are limited by our ways (many stated in the shabad).  We believe in milestones and timelines.  

Along the way we start assuming that the other party, the creator, is going to play along.  We don't ask ourselves why should it be so?

What is the phrase "You Can't Hurry Love".

In same vain you can not hurry to receive creator's grace.  Keep searching, keep recognizing, keep learning but don't set timelines, expectations, objectives.  Guru ji is saying when such grace happens your inside will so clearly tell you.

Veer ji at least that is what I think.

Sat Sri Akal.


----------



## Luckysingh (Oct 15, 2012)

I have to agree with all of that absolutely !!
Keep at it with only your true intentions, don't compare with others.
A muslim can do his pilgrimage and that may work for him or it may not, the point is we don't say that he's wasting his time or anything like that. 
It's all in his hands and our dedication.


----------



## BhagatSingh (Oct 15, 2012)

Kanwaljit Singh said:


> I am not fully understanding the meaning of the Shabad.


Kanwaljit Singh ji,
Basically, Guru Sahib says the following are good practices and people stand by them, swearing that they are flawless. But the only thing matters is when God starts to love you back. Only then you are true bhagat.

You see a bhagat's relationship with God is like that of two lovers. You can love God all you want (all the listed practices are done in love) BUT until God loves you back (and is united with you) you are not _really_ His lover, His bhagat.


----------



## prakash.s.bagga (Oct 16, 2012)

Luckysingh said:


> The question is how is one supposed to do what is required ?
> That's the answer everyone wants.
> How do you show or feel that you are surrendering at the feet of the Guru ?
> -- Many sikhs misinterpret this actual message and assume that the answer is taking amrit !!!
> ...


 
It happens of its own like love at first sight.
Always be in touch with GuRu thru Gurbanee some fine moment one may fall in love with the CREATOR thru its grace.

Prakash.S.Bagga


----------



## prakash.s.bagga (Oct 16, 2012)

There is a question envisaged in the tuk of Rahau as
ਜਾਨਉ ਨਹੀ ਭਾਵੈ ਕਵਨ ਬਾਤਾ ॥
I do not know what pleases my Lord.

ਮਨ ਖੋਜਿ ਮਾਰਗੁ ॥੧॥ ਰਹਾਉ ॥
having mentioned the most acceted types of persons and ways of Bhagati

There is specific answer by GuRu ji as
ਸਗਲ ਉਕਤਿ ਉਪਾਵਾ ॥
All devices and contrivances,

ਤਿਆਗੀ ਸਰਨਿ ਪਾਵਾ ॥
I have abondened and sought His Sanctuary.

ਨਾਨਕੁ ਗੁਰ ਚਰਣਿ ਪਰਾਤਾ 

Accordingly there is need for introspection .

Prakash.S.Bagga


----------



## Kanwaljit.Singh (Oct 16, 2012)

Another Shabad of same theme on Ang 912:
http://sikhitothemax.com/page.asp?ShabadID=3366


----------



## chazSingh (Oct 16, 2012)

Kanwaljit Singh said:


> I am not fully understanding the meaning of the Shabad.
> 
> One thing could be how people are trying to align to different schools of thoughts and how they miss the bus.
> 
> ...



I think you are correct...Gurbani keeps talking about grace, gurparsad.

Guru Ji says:
ਜਿਸੁ ਮੇਲੇ ਸੋ ਭਗਤਾ ॥੭॥
But he alone is a devotee, whom the Lord has united with Himself. ||7||

 this clearly states that it's something the Lord/God also does...the yearning that we have from within, the love we feel, the sadness we feel sometimes without knowing why when we contemplate god....This is all God...Its his grace, his gurpursaad ...

Many want to attain god....but the love, the thirst, the deep inner yearning that develops within us isn't there for them so it doesnt matter what method they try and use...it's pointless...it wont get them to their destination.

as an example...it mentions sitting in silence...we can all sit in silence and try to meditate to still the mind...but if our thirst is not focussed on Satnaam it wil not get us anywhere? and what happens when these people that want to remain silent find out that there still isnt inner silence? what do they then do? keep trying to get that complete silence?

chupai chup n hovee jae laae rehaa liv thaar ||
*By remaining silent, inner silence is not obtained, even by remaining lovingly absorbed deep within.*

This one shabad i used to think meant that even when trying to silence the mind with simran/meditation, inner silence still cannot be found..so then i used to think well what can i do to obtain silence?

Now after doing months of Simran i now know that it means something different. That it doesn't matter how quiet things become...there is still no inner silence...the silence is not the end game.
that there is still a sound within us, the shabad, the word... thats the key to everything...the key to gods existance.


----------



## prakash.s.bagga (Oct 17, 2012)

One can ponder over this Sabad for True Bhagat/Bhagatee

ਗਉੜੀ ਗੁਆਰੇਰੀ ਮਹਲਾ ੩ ॥ ਇਕਿ ਗਾਵਤ ਰਹੇ ਮਨਿ ਸਾਦੁ ਨ ਪਾਇ ॥ ਹਉਮੈ ਵਿਚਿ ਗਾਵਹਿ ਬਿਰਥਾ ਜਾਇ ॥ ਗਾਵਣਿ ਗਾਵਹਿ ਜਿਨ ਨਾਮ ਪਿਆਰੁ ॥ ਸਾਚੀ ਬਾਣੀ ਸਬਦ ਬੀਚਾਰੁ ॥੧॥ ਗਾਵਤ ਰਹੈ ਜੇ ਸਤਿਗੁਰ ਭਾਵੈ ॥ ਮਨੁ ਤਨੁ ਰਾਤਾ ਨਾਮਿ ਸੁਹਾਵੈ ॥੧॥ ਰਹਾਉ ॥ ਇਕਿ ਗਾਵਹਿ ਇਕਿ ਭਗਤਿ ਕਰੇਹਿ ॥ ਨਾਮੁ ਨ ਪਾਵਹਿ ਬਿਨੁ ਅਸਨੇਹ ॥ ਸਚੀ ਭਗਤਿ ਗੁਰ ਸਬਦ ਪਿਆਰਿ ॥ ਅਪਨਾ ਪਿਰੁ ਰਾਖਿਆ ਸਦਾ ਉਰਿ ਧਾਰਿ ॥੨॥ ਭਗਤਿ ਕਰਹਿ ਮੂਰਖ ਆਪੁ ਜਣਾਵਹਿ ॥ ਨਚਿ ਨਚਿ ਟਪਹਿ ਬਹੁਤੁ ਦੁਖੁ ਪਾਵਹਿ ॥ ਨਚਿਐ ਟਪਿਐ ਭਗਤਿ ਨ ਹੋਇ ॥ ਸਬਦਿ ਮਰੈ ਭਗਤਿ ਪਾਏ ਜਨੁ ਸੋਇ ॥੩॥ ਭਗਤਿ ਵਛਲੁ ਭਗਤਿ ਕਰਾਏ ਸੋਇ ॥ ਸਚੀ ਭਗਤਿ ਵਿਚਹੁ ਆਪੁ ਖੋਇ ॥ ਮੇਰਾ ਪ੍ਰਭੁ ਸਾਚਾ ਸਭ ਬਿਧਿ ਜਾਣੈ ॥ ਨਾਨਕ ਬਖਸੇ ਨਾਮੁ ਪਛਾਣੈ ॥੪॥੪॥੨੪॥ {ਪੰਨਾ 158-159

There is very great and clear message about what is true Bhagatee and who can be 
Bhagat.

Prakash.S.Bagga


----------



## chazSingh (Oct 17, 2012)

prakash.s.bagga said:


> One can ponder over this Sabad for True Bhagat/Bhagatee
> 
> ਗਉੜੀ ਗੁਆਰੇਰੀ ਮਹਲਾ ੩ ॥ ਇਕਿ ਗਾਵਤ ਰਹੇ ਮਨਿ ਸਾਦੁ ਨ ਪਾਇ ॥ ਹਉਮੈ ਵਿਚਿ ਗਾਵਹਿ ਬਿਰਥਾ ਜਾਇ ॥ ਗਾਵਣਿ ਗਾਵਹਿ ਜਿਨ ਨਾਮ ਪਿਆਰੁ ॥ ਸਾਚੀ ਬਾਣੀ ਸਬਦ ਬੀਚਾਰੁ ॥੧॥ ਗਾਵਤ ਰਹੈ ਜੇ ਸਤਿਗੁਰ ਭਾਵੈ ॥ ਮਨੁ ਤਨੁ ਰਾਤਾ ਨਾਮਿ ਸੁਹਾਵੈ ॥੧॥ ਰਹਾਉ ॥ ਇਕਿ ਗਾਵਹਿ ਇਕਿ ਭਗਤਿ ਕਰੇਹਿ ॥ ਨਾਮੁ ਨ ਪਾਵਹਿ ਬਿਨੁ ਅਸਨੇਹ ॥ ਸਚੀ ਭਗਤਿ ਗੁਰ ਸਬਦ ਪਿਆਰਿ ॥ ਅਪਨਾ ਪਿਰੁ ਰਾਖਿਆ ਸਦਾ ਉਰਿ ਧਾਰਿ ॥੨॥ ਭਗਤਿ ਕਰਹਿ ਮੂਰਖ ਆਪੁ ਜਣਾਵਹਿ ॥ ਨਚਿ ਨਚਿ ਟਪਹਿ ਬਹੁਤੁ ਦੁਖੁ ਪਾਵਹਿ ॥ ਨਚਿਐ ਟਪਿਐ ਭਗਤਿ ਨ ਹੋਇ ॥ ਸਬਦਿ ਮਰੈ ਭਗਤਿ ਪਾਏ ਜਨੁ ਸੋਇ ॥੩॥ ਭਗਤਿ ਵਛਲੁ ਭਗਤਿ ਕਰਾਏ ਸੋਇ ॥ ਸਚੀ ਭਗਤਿ ਵਿਚਹੁ ਆਪੁ ਖੋਇ ॥ ਮੇਰਾ ਪ੍ਰਭੁ ਸਾਚਾ ਸਭ ਬਿਧਿ ਜਾਣੈ ॥ ਨਾਨਕ ਬਖਸੇ ਨਾਮੁ ਪਛਾਣੈ ॥੪॥੪॥੨੪॥ {ਪੰਨਾ 158-159
> 
> ...


 
One thing i know from personal experience of Simran is that whatever happens is down to Him, nothing is up to me, nor can i make anything happen...

All i can do is make my consciousness available for receiving (i.e waking up at amrit vela and withdrawing attention to within).

Even that is all Him...and not me.

God bless


----------

